# Hello from another Newbie ^



## Georgie-Girl (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone! 

My DH and I have been TTC for 18mths.  After the first 3mths of trying, I developed another large cyst (have had many in the past) and it was finally confirmed that I had PCOS.  I only seem to have some of the PCOS symptoms: irregular cycles, polycystic ovaries and tests confirm I don't ovulate... My DH has been tested and he got glowing reports!!    

Since April 2006, I have had Ovarian Drilling and am now on 1700mg Metformin.  The drilling didn't seem to have much effect, but I now have regular acupuncture which seems to have regulated my cycle to 29 days (miracle as even after drilling, it swung between 26 and 39 days).  

I have just completed by 5th cycle of Clomid (has just been bumped up to 100mg) - scans have shown I'm ovulating but no BFP yet... We are now due to start our 1st course of IUI this month.  

I am feeling a bit confused at the moment though, as although my cycle had stabilised to 29 days, this month I am now up to day 35...  Means one of 2 things: a potential BFP (but v likely to be wishful thinking) or just my cycle messing up again...  I am scared to do a test at the moment as have had so many disappointments in the past...   

It's reassuring to know there are others out there who are going through the same things as us...  I try to stay positive, but like so many of you, I turn into "Crazy George"    (as my DH calls me!!) around the time of AF!  

Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all and I wish every single one of you all the luck in the world and hope your dreams come true.  

xxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi there *Georgie Girl* and welcome to FF 

You have definitely come to the right place for advice, support and understanding. The members of fertility friends are so supportive and will give you all the help and assistance they can on your TTC journey.

I will leave you a couple of links to some of our boards you may find interesting. Please feel free to post anywhere you like on fertility friends Georgie, you will always be made welcome, and I am sure you will want to offer your own support to other members too 

For PCOS *CLICK HERE**

For Clomid CLICK HERE

For IUI General Chitchat CLICK HERE

We also have a fantastic chatroom - it is often good to talk to people who really understand you  Every Friday night is NEWBIE NIGHT in the chatroom, and Dizzi Squirrel, Kate and I will be in there from 8pm to 9pm to show new members the ropes and answer any questions. I hope you can join us. Don't worry if you can't make it - if you want some help just send Dizzi Squirrel  or myself a personal message and we can arrange a short one2one session with you.



Wishing you loads of      for that test honey, I hope that your late AF (period) means that you have achieved your dream 

Love and 
Tracy
xxx*


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Georgie girl and welcome to FF.

Sorry to hear you've had a rough ride lately hun. Just wanted to welcome you and wish you lots of luck. Hope you're late AF is a positive sign.


Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Georgie Girl,
Welcome to FF.
I really hope your late AF is a good sign for you  
I have just had six unsuccessful cycles of chlomid and though I have always been a regular 30 day cycle while on the chlomid I flitted between 28 and 33 days. My nurse told me that this was probably due to a functional cyst which is a little fluid filled sack. On the mid cycle scan they look like a large follicle, so where I thought I had two good follicles it was probably just one.
Hopefull your AF is late for all the right reasons   , if not this might be something to consider.
Wishing you loads of luck hun, when are you going to test?  
Take care
Kathryn xx


----------



## Cath R (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Georgie Girl,

Welcome to FF.

My fingers are crossed for you.     

Take Care
Cath
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi georgie-girl and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your problems with trying for a baby. This is a fantastic site with plenty of support and advice and you have been left some great links to try.

Good luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ya georgie-girl! just wanted to welcome you to the site. you have come to a great place for information and support.


amanda x


----------



## Georgie-Girl (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello!

Thank you for all your kind words and  

Having read all your comments, I finally plucked up the courage to do a test yesterday (Easter Monday) and it was a  

         


I am still in shock!!  OMG!  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Georgie girl
OMG Thats brilliant news. Congratulations hun. Wishing you all the luck in the world  


Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## Georgie-Girl (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Noodlez!  

I am sure I willl now be paranoid for the next 6 weeks!!   

I'm seeing my consultant on Saturday so am sure he will give me lots of reassurance - he is such a positive guy! 

  

George xxxxx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Georgie girl, thats brilliant   - It's great to hear a success story as it gives us all a little ray of hope  

Take care and keep us posted xx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Georgie Girl and DH.

I'm so pleased for you. Its great to hear some positive news.

Keep us updated.

Luv Kiki x


----------

